# A Dad's Day Gift From JTK



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The shot of the weekend.......... 




Dondee!. Just walk away........

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i seen it,but i still cant believe it

so all i can say is "thats fricken insanely incredible"

glad he served in our military

thanks JT for posting that incredible shot video


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool ! he handled that just right..Walked away and said NOTHING !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucky Shot... Happy Fathers Day JTK


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahh I can't see's it...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome shot!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow....Sure glad that he is on our side.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Cool ! he handled that just right..Walked away and said NOTHING !


+2 on that note YD.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ryan is an expert and does a great job explaining various aspects of good shooting. If you're not too old to learn, check out some of his tutorials done for NSSF on YouTube. He has very good clip on mildots and trigger management for those that want to get some straight (as in straight shooting) advice.

Thanks, JT. Not many in his league.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Me no can see! Dang!


----------

